# Vape Meet @ The Iron Lung Vapory



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

Hi all

For those who are close-by, I was wondering if we could organise a vape meet before I leave for the UK. I will probably be leaving for JHB from the 14th of May, I'm not entirely sure on the logistics as my parents haven't made a decision (my dad is leaving for the UK on the 15th, I'm only going on the 20th with my mom).

So can we make this work, knowing this is a last minute arrangement and I've procrastinated too long to get this going. I'd love to meet everyone that is from KZN, even if only a few can make it.

I believe @Rob Fisher is in if this works out. @BigGuy says this is in order so lets do this. 

I'm thinking either on the 4th of May or 11th May on a Saturday morning at The Iron Lung Vapory in Pietermaritzburg. Just for a few hours and to see the "new" shop properly, just to chat with the members of ECIGSSA and generally the vapers in the area if they come. 

I"m not sure what else will be needed. @BigGuy will probably advise us if we need to bring anything, apart from our mods, tanks and juices. 

BTW I will be giving away a Smoant Campbell mod to The Iron Lung Vapory - I will definitely bring some surprises to test with the mod. 

So dates - 4th or 11th May (both days fall on a Saturday), I'm not sure how to create a poll so can one of the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] create one for these two dates? 



PS. I wanted to get a JHB meet going but it seems I won't have enough time for that. Unless someone can make it on the 18th or 19th May in JHB.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/19)

@RainstormZA I can do the 4th May but the rest of May is out because I will be with my daughter in CT... she is having a specialised brain operation that can only be done in CT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

I'm good for the 4th. If 5 people show up, that will be great. 

Perhaps @Rob Fisher can tag more people...


----------



## Willyza (26/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> she is having a specialised brain operation that can only be done in CT.


Hope all goes well with the opp @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/19)

So anyone else? @Paul33 ?


----------



## Paul33 (26/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So anyone else? @Paul33 ?


Maybe possibly but will have to see what work commitments are like closer to the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

Thank you @BigGuy for sending me this. I will just repost - the event has been created on FB as well, so hopefully more people will join.




EDIT: [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], something's wrong here - it's not allowing FB links or something.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

and to repeat my post on the FB event page:



> I will be donating a Smoant Campbel kit to The Iron Lung Vapory and everyone can have a chance to test it out there. I also will be bringing some juice samples as well as some surprises for the Smoant Campbel kit.


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> For those who are close-by, I was wondering if we could organise a vape meet before I leave for the UK. I will probably be leaving for JHB from the 14th of May, I'm not entirely sure on the logistics as my parents haven't made a decision (my dad is leaving for the UK on the 15th, I'm only going on the 20th with my mom).
> 
> ...



Are you immigrating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Are you immigrating?


Yes I have a 5 year ancestral visa so I'm definitely going for good.


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes I have a 5 year ancestral visa so I'm definitely going for good.



Many people I know have/are packing their bags, funny thing is now it is transcending race.

Good luck, it's a horrible country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Many people I know have/are packing their bags, funny thing is now it is transcending race.
> 
> Good luck, it's a horrible country.


What is horrible country, SA or England?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What is horrible country, SA or England?


England


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/19)

Are you ready for tomorrow???


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Are you ready for tomorrow???



@RainstormZA I am... but I may have an issue... my wife isn't well and I may take her to the doctor in the morning if she isn't feeling better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA I am... but I may have an issue... my wife isn't well and I may take her to the doctor in the morning if she isn't feeling better...


Ouch, hope she gets better soon. If you don't make it, I will ask one of the guys to keep the beeswax stuff for you or pass it on to you through @BigGuy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ouch, hope she gets better soon. If you don't make it, I will ask one of the guys to keep the beeswax stuff for you or pass it on to you through @BigGuy.



That is very kind of you @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/19)

You guys are so missing this out.




A guy walking around doing trick shots, made it look so easy.

Ugh I can't seem to upload the remaining photos, will do later as I suspect my cellphone has bad reception here

￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/19)

More photos as promised

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/19)

Thanks for the photos @RainstormZA 
Looks like you had a great time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the photos @RainstormZA
> Looks like you had a great time!


Yeah it was alright. Weather was miserable - only 3 others showed for for a few hours. 

Such a shame @Rob Fisher missed out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

